# 06 altima se-r manual trans. fill port?



## rmor85 (Sep 28, 2015)

What's up fellas,

I have an 06 Altima Se-r Vq35de 6 spd. manual transmission. Today I went to change my passenger side cv axle and I lost the majority of my transmission fluid upon removal of the axle. I wasn't expecting that from the video I watched (identical process but that must have been a different transmission). So my question is where is the fill port/drain plug for my transmission? I absolutely love this car but finding info/ parts for it has proven very difficult. Any help would be much appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The tranny is on the driver's side of the engine compartment. The fill plug is toward the front, while the drain plug is toward the lower middle. Use new gaskets on the plugs when adding/draining oil.


----------

